# What Is Your Largest Cast Iron Pot?



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

A few years back, I purchased a 25 gallon Carolina Cooker cast iron stew pot. I did so after seeing the uses for such a pot during some exhibitions at some local heritage festivals, where they demonstrate life back in time 100-200 years. I figured a prepper should have such an item and probably an even bigger pot. I know during a SHTF crisis, it will come in handy for uses such as boiling large amounts of water for baths, maybe for cleaning dirty clothes, rendering fat from slaughtered animals, cooking, etc.

Y'all see a need for such items & if so, what do you have?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a four quart and a six quart Dutch oven and five different size frying pans...


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Like rstanek, I have a 5 or 6 qt dutch oven, that's my biggest. 
I wouldn't use one of those for cross purposes. Get one cleaning and another for cooking/food processing.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have several pans of varying sizes and a small 4 QT. dutch oven. Looking to add large dutch oven soon. I do see a need for a large cast iron pot for SHTF.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Boss Dog said:


> I wouldn't use one of those for cross purposes. Get one cleaning and another for cooking/food processing.


I think in a SHTF crisis, I might be inclined to use for cross purposes... if this was all I had available. Would just have to be careful. But yes, I'd like another big pot and am looking at their 40 gallon one, as it comes with a stand.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

just a few covered stew pots and 3-4 Dutch ovens .... probably would go to a bathtub or galvanized trough for larger purposes ...


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> probably would go to a bathtub or galvanized trough for larger purposes ...


Seems to me any galvanized item couldn't stand up to being heated over a fire repeatedly. My understanding is in the past, they heated the water in cast iron & washed in galvanized tubs.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

******* said:


> Seems to me any galvanized item couldn't stand up to being heated over a fire repeatedly. My understanding is in the past, they heated the water in cast iron & washed in galvanized tubs.


know that - but they use them for boiling all the time with either fire or a gas burner .... but chances are there'll be plenty of tubs to go around - talking about a serious SHTF where I'd need that kind of resource - houses will be dismantled for firewood and building materials .... right house and you could snag an old cast iron tub ....


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

8 Qt. Dutch oven and 6 QT. bean pot. Saving my pennies and watching the garage sales for more cast iron.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I have to say, so far I'm rather surprised with the small sizes. How would you cook for a group if you had to? Maybe you have some other larger cookware? For example, I have a 20 liter ( 5+ gallon) stainless pot for one of my rocket stoves. I do have several Lodge dutch ovens, biggest being a 9 quart, but I feel I need much bigger than those if family & friends show up on the farm during a crisis.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

******* said:


> I think in a SHTF crisis, I might be inclined to use for cross purposes... if this was all I had available. Would just have to be careful. But yes, I'd like another big pot and am looking at their 40 gallon one, as it comes with a stand.


Jumping Jesus on a pogo stick, that's HUGE!!! WTF does that weigh???


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Hemi45 said:


> Jumping Jesus on a pogo stick, that's HUGE!!! WTF does that weigh???


Don't know the weight, but that ain't the big one. They sell a 90 gallon one too.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Myself, I have two #8 Griswold Dutch ovens and two similar Lodge units.

There are 4 stove top iron pots with handles ranging from 1/2 quart to 4 quart. 

As far as large goes, I have the Griswold square heads that come with the USGI field kitchens.

They also contain five gallon stew pots.

I have the two entire kitchen stoves complete with spare burners.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I only have a large cast iron frying pan; no pot.

The largest cast iron kettle I ever saw was in a Frank Lloyd Wright designed home known as "Fallingwater". It swung into the fireplace on an overhead crane. The owners said they used it ONCE because it was so hard to clean.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> The largest cast iron kettle I ever saw was in a Frank Lloyd Wright designed home known as "Fallingwater". It swung into the fireplace on an overhead crane. The owners said they used it ONCE because it was so hard to clean.


I would think that if I could afford to live in any Frank Lloyd Wright home, much less Fallingwater, I'd think I could afford to pay someone to clean it if I was too lazy to do so myself.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

probably my chicken fryer


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Lodge 5 qt Dutch oven and 3 frying pans. Great stuff.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I've got 4 different sized cast iron frying pans, a square griddle and a couple "korn kob" bread pans. I want a 5 or 6 quart dutch oven and a bean pot...always looking for more cast iron!


----------

